# Just need to vent a little...



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just want to say I prolly have the owrst luck when planning on coming down for the week. I will be arriving the 29th and of course there are 3 possible Tropical storms/hurricanes brewing out in the atlantic. Once again my plans will prolly get riuned. Just like last year and 2 years before that a have also been evac'ed another time. We come down all different times in the summer and seem to plan it perfectly. Sorry to sound like a whiner but I am crossing my fingers and not changing my underwear!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you tried going later in the year?
Hurricane season is over and it's cooler. As well, there aren't as many people and you can still find fish.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Justinfish...
Hmmm...would you be more comfortable fishing at, say, NJ or FL?? LOL; judging by what ur saying, we may ask you to vacation elsewhere for our own safety!!! LOL  Matter of fact, we might all chip in to send your storm-magnet butt elsewhere!! JK.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

GCGuy said:


> Justinfish...
> Hmmm...would you be more comfortable fishing at, say, NJ or FL?? LOL; judging by what ur saying, we may ask you to vacation elsewhere for our own safety!!! LOL  Matter of fact, we might all chip in to send your storm-magnet butt elsewhere!! JK.


My family has owned a place down there since I was about 10, I am 26 now and I can count about five times that we have either been stuck inside the enitre week due to the wind and rain or have been evac'ed. It really sucks! We come the time of year b/c the whole family comes down and we try to work around everyones schedule. 

I am patiently watching as much weather coverage as I can.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

You do know that "JK" means Just Kidding", right??? My comment was in jest.

Tight lines

GC


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

GCGuy said:


> You do know that "JK" means Just Kidding", right??? My comment was in jest.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> GC


Oh yeah....lol I know you were messing around. I was just explaining how bad my luck is....


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Weather channels like to hype everything IMO so just wait and see.:fishing:


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

IMHO, my vote is (based on the spaghetti models on http://media.myfoxtampabay.com/myfoxhurricane/) that Ana will miss us south and Bill will pass to the north). Bill's probably gonna make the water murky though. (Yeah, like I'm an expert. I can hardly predict where I left my shoes last night.) Maybe we can noodle some flatties around the pier pilings? Who is the volunteer to go in? I call net holder!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I have been checking the weather sites a few times a day, since last year when i was down there was a storm that was hitting N.Flordia/Georgia and it blew 30-50 mph for 5 outta the 7 days I was down. I fished the South jetty the first two days and catch afew Specks and flounder, I also spoted some new reds in the creek right new the jetty. This year I will have my kayak so even if the water gets a little dirty out front I can look for clean water in the marsh, As of a few minutes ago they are projecting Bill to curve up towards the north and maybe to new england.


----------



## Katolak (Jul 28, 2009)

Also arriving on the 29th...all geared up to try pin rigging for the first time. I'm hoping like hell that Bill heads north sooner rather than later....still gonna stir things up but maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Katolak said:


> Also arriving on the 29th...all geared up to try pin rigging for the first time. I'm hoping like hell that Bill heads north sooner rather than later....still gonna stir things up but maybe it won't be so bad.


I will also be coming in on the 29th. I wanted to try for some kings but don't have a deticated fighting rod for pin rigging. I may try the pier if the flounder are still hot, I will mostly be fishing outta the yak...Do you have a kayak? If you do we should hook up


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

justinfisch01 said:


> I just want to say I prolly have the owrst luck when planning on coming down for the week. I will be arriving the 29th and of course there are 3 possible Tropical storms/hurricanes brewing out in the atlantic. Once again my plans will prolly get riuned. Just like last year and 2 years before that a have also been evac'ed another time. We come down all different times in the summer and seem to plan it perfectly. Sorry to sound like a whiner but I am crossing my fingers and not changing my underwear!


Yep. It's Murphy's Law......"Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong."....I tell ya when I find Murphy, he's bait!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ruddedogg said:


> ....i tell ya when i find murphy, he's bait!!!!!!!!:d:d:d


lol - good one!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just when I tohught I was in the clear.....Another storm is starting to develop just in time for me to head down this Friday evening.....Of course once again


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Leave the fishing rods home and bring the surfboard and a few kites. That will pretty much guarantee no waves or wind.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Too Busy said:


> Leave the fishing rods home and bring the surfboard and a few kites. That will pretty much guarantee no waves or wind.


LOL...yeah prolly...I am not even looking to fish the surf..I want to fish off the kayak back in MI but after the storm blows through it will shut the fishing down


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> LOL...yeah prolly...I am not even looking to fish the surf..I want to fish off the kayak back in MI but after the storm blows through it will shut the fishing down


It shouldn't
I got out this past Sat in 20 mph sustained and there were reds all over the flats. The only problem I noticed was WAY TOO MUCH water on the flats. I ended up setting up in the relatively skinny water on hard bottom in the middle of the flat and fishing the backside of the heavy grass during high tide.

Find a shelterd flat, point, or oyster bar; stake out and catch some fish.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

yup, it's summertime...storms have always been a big part of it. But, it's not like this is gold medal fishing here.I mean it's ok here, but from what I've experienced, not a place I would come to for a top notch fishing vacation.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

if we didn't do all right and the prices wasn't too bad, most of us probably wouldn't be showing up year after year. Then again for the cost of going back out west to fish salmon versus coming to the beach, the economics sort of dictate. 
Hmmm; to give up 3 years vacation to fly out and fish salmon for a week or take what I get at the beach come hell or high water...
I'll take the beach thanks!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

smoldrn said:


> yup, it's summertime...storms have always been a big part of it. But, it's not like this is gold medal fishing here.I mean it's ok here, but from what I've experienced, not a place I would come to for a top notch fishing vacation.


There is plenty of good fishing if you are in the right places. I seem to find fish everytime I am down there and I am not talking about pinfish and whiting. There is plenty of Reds of all sizes from 10inches to big bulls, flounder, and sheepshead! You must not be doing something right if you can't catch fish. I happen to live in MD and the closest salt is over 2 hours away. But even at that stripers come and go north...we get a short window in the spring and in the fall. I am not as lucky as you to live so close to salt. Just one more thing...I am not saying this is my world class fishing destination but it is the best thing I got going as far as a vaca. this year. After having a baby in the spring my fishing has been extremely limited this year so I am looking foward to being in a place for more then a quick 3 hour trip when the wife lets me when the boy is sleeping. I am sorry the area you live/fish isn't up to your standards but just feel fortunite that you get to fish.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

My comment wasn't meant to piss anybody off, & yes, I do catch some fish when i have time to go. I have to work a lot, so my fishing time is very limited. People always think that when ya live near the beach, mountains, ect., that you get to go all the time. Truth is, that tourist gets to play more than us locals. Hope ya tear em up when you get down here.


----------



## scnative (Aug 22, 2009)

Last year late summer/early fall I visited Litchfield one weekend. The second day I went surf fishing in heavy high surf at high tide (only break in the rain that day) and caught my first black drum, caught 4 actually, biggest one 20 inches. that night a tropical storm rolled through. 45 - 60 mph gusts. the next morning was gorgeuos, bright sun, easy rolling surf and cool. I set out two lines one short and one long. my five year old (at the time) came out an I let him reel in whatever hit. Well, he landed one flounder, 2 blues, 1 red fish and 2 whiting everything between 12 to 14 inches. find your window in the bad weather and fish! You never know what else is there. As you can see, I have not forgotten that weekend.


----------

